# PA 2018 FALL MUSHROOM FINDS



## trahn008

Getting close to fall, I think we'll see a warmer sept. and are summer finds will continue. Starting to think of fresh hens for the table. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008




----------



## steelernation

Oh boy! Honeys (from the summer thread)!

Too busy cooking and canning right now to enjoy the fantastic 60 F temps looking for hens and chickens...but we'll eat well either way.


----------



## trahn008

Steeler it was a crazy day started out in tee shirts and end with light coats. Found chants and trumpets today, along with hens, chickens and honeys. The only thing we brought home was that small bunch of honeys for dinner tonight. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Forgot today is fall also posted these over in summer thread. Lol


----------



## sb

Trahn -
I love the Fall because of the variety of mushrooms. You counted 5. One outing two or three years ago I came home with 6 different edibles. Cheap thrills . . . but I find that exciting.


----------



## DoctaGreen

Western New York near Jamestown, NY, Red One Checking IN!!!!!


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## beagleboy

I think these might be honey mushrooms.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle they are honey mushrooms. Congrats!


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## Beatnik88

Excited for all this rain and cool weather, looks like a good fall season ahead.


----------



## Kicker

Found what I believe is wine-cap stropharia in the pile of bark from splitting wood. Also I think my first hen.


----------



## sb

Hi Kicker - Had you inoculated the chip bed with Wine Cap or King Stropharia mycelium?

I had tried that 4-5 years back and could see the mycelium below surface, but never got it to give me any mushrooms!! I decided my wood chips weren't thick enough, or it was too close to pine trees, or it was too close to the fern bed. Well . . . Hell . . . I really don't know!! Ha.


----------



## Kicker

Hi sb. They grew on there own. Now I guess I'll keep an eye there every year.


----------



## Kicker




----------



## beagleboy

I found lots of honey mushrooms. Are they worth trying. I heard that you have to boil them for 15 minutes and then throw away the water before you prepare them, and some people still get an upset stomach. This is one of the best spore prints I have gotten so far.


----------



## steelernation

Beagle - you can slow-saute them in herbs and spices, or slow-cook them in stock. Cook at least 20-25 minutes, more for soup. We've used them for many years with no problems, and I have a sensitive stomach. They are great for headaches and general nervous system disorders/issues.

Trying to carve out time to go out later in the week...haven't picked a mushroom since mid-July.


----------



## trahn008

Kicker said:


> Found what I believe is wine-cap stropharia in the pile of bark from splitting wood. Also I think my first hen.
> View attachment 11404
> View attachment 11406
> View attachment 11408


 Kicker, Congrats on your first finds. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

sb said:


> Hi Kicker - Had you inoculated the chip bed with Wine Cap or King Stropharia mycelium?
> 
> I had tried that 4-5 years back and could see the mycelium below surface, but never got it to give me any mushrooms!! I decided my wood chips weren't thick enough, or it was too close to pine trees, or it was too close to the fern bed. Well . . . Hell . . . I really don't know!! Ha.


 SB, all the books list them as easy ones to grow. I've had the same results as you have, very hard and never was able to figure them out! Happy Growing!!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, have eaten them for years without a problem, I've read that in some books also. I try to pick them before the caps open up, they are less buggy and better texture IMOA. Just eat alittle at first, they have a good taste, Nice spore print. Congrats! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

https://www.opb.org/television/programs/ofg/segment/oregon-humongous-fungus/ Beagle in case your ever on Jeopardy.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn that is really something. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## pchunter1231

How wide can ringed honeys get. I found a boat load of different honeys but some are over 5 inches wide.


----------



## trahn008

pc have seen them that size before, never really pick them after the caps open. Found some this year that where rather large.


----------



## steelernation

Two years back, we picked 78# of honeys in one small spot, and yes, MANY were 7-9" tall, with 5-6" caps. A good number were quite buggy, though.


----------



## pchunter1231

Thanks guys


----------



## PAtrapper37




----------



## PAtrapper37




----------



## Beatnik88

Great harvest trapper! I'm not a fan of the entalomas but those bears head tooth look great.


----------



## snowbrdr1220

Found a bunch of hens last weekend. Going back this weekend to hopefully get the smaller ones that I left. It's a public park and others have been cutting from the same trees though. Wish I could find a good spot like this that is more private. I've only found one at a time in my more secluded spots.


----------



## snowbrdr1220

Anyone know what this polypore might be? 

It was only a couple feet in front of a giant oak with hens on the other side of it. It was bigger and heavier than it looks in the pics, at least a foot wide if not more and dense.


----------



## trahn008

Berkeley's polypore.


----------



## beagleboy

Found a bonanza tree today had both hens and chants. The hen was only a little bigger than my hand but I had to harvest it anyway. The property owner said I could hunt mushrooms there until bow season started. Tomorrow is bow season.


----------



## beagleboy

I also found these today. I think beefsteak and bears head tooth.


----------



## steelernation

Found this crazy alien egg yesterday while collecting hens, chickens, bear's tooth, lilac boletes, black trumpets, mini puffballs and various other boletes. I thought it was a puffball until I cut it for dinner and got THIS!

This morning I figured out what it is, but thought I'd give everyone here the option of guessing


----------



## Beatnik88

steelernation said:


> Found this crazy alien egg yesterday while collecting hens, chickens, bear's tooth, lilac boletes, black trumpets, mini puffballs and various other boletes. I thought it was a puffball until I cut it for dinner and got THIS!
> 
> This morning I figured out what it is, but thought I'd give everyone here the option of guessing
> View attachment 11526


Some type of stinkhorn I assume


----------



## Beatnik88

Witch egg stinkhorn?


----------



## steelernation

Netted Stinkhorn. There's actually a Youtube video of someone IDing this. I've eaten them in Chinese cooking, but I'd never seen one, or the egg, or anything in a book that ever looked like this...


----------



## trahn008




----------



## beagleboy

On Saturday I ate my first ever hen, it was outstanding! My wife doesn't like mushrooms but she will eat oysters on some things like pizza, she likes hens. Today I found another one, it weighed around 4lb. I also found some Entoloma abortivum, haven't tried any. I'm not sure enough yet.


----------



## Barnacle

The chickens are out in force over here. Trees I've passed a hundred times all of a sudden have massive amounts of them. Picked 50ish lbs and have been giving it away all over town. Also I think I found a ton of perfect looking turkey tail? I'd like to harvest it if anyone can confirm that it's turkey tail and whether or not it's ok to dry it for later use. I tried to post a video but it wouldn't work? Trahn what's growing on those logs?


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle that is Turkey Tail. You can dry it for later use. Shiitake growing on the logs.


----------



## beagleboy

I found 6 hens today but only harvested one. 3 were only about 25ft from a power line which I know they have sprayed in the past, 2 were too far gone, and the smallest one was just right.


----------



## beagleboy

I went out with a property owner today. He was showing me a woodlot that had a lot of large oaks. We found one hen and a few oysters and I think I might have found a new spot for morels, there were a lot of elms at bottom of the ridge.


----------



## Rippers2

Amazing year for hens in SWPA. I have never experienced a year even close to this year. Happy hunting All.


----------



## trahn008

Hey rip a banner year in NEPA as well. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

And here I am stuck inside working...


----------



## beagleboy

I know this isn't a mushroom but it was so big I just had to post it. It was about 10ft up in a red oak tree. It was probably 5ft in diameter


----------



## trahn008

Still finding trumpets!


----------



## Good hunt

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## trahn008

Good hunt said:


> Anyone know what these are?


 Turkey Tail. https://www.mushroomexpert.com/trametes_versicolor.html Happy Hunting!


----------



## morel4ever




----------



## morel4ever

Sorry. Downloaded picture before I typed my question. Anyone have any idea about what kind of mushroom these are in the above picture? Newer to the fall mushrooms, other than Hens & Chicken Mushrooms.


----------



## trahn008

Armillaria Tabescens… We call them Stumpies Local. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Good hunt

Can anyone tell me what these are. New to fall mushroom hunting. Thanks.


----------



## beagleboy

Had a good afternoon today.


----------



## trahn008

Good Hunt. You have two types growing a bracket polypore and not quite sure about the one growing from the ground. I'm sure it's not a hen, but it needs too mature some before you could get a + ID. Happy Hunting!


----------



## morel4ever

trahn008 said:


> Armillaria Tabescens… We call them Stumpies Local. Happy Hunting!


Thank you Trahn!


----------



## Good hunt

Thanks for the help. I am finding lots of different types, just don't know what they are. This is a lot different than morel hunting. Are these any good? Thank you.


----------



## steelernation

Red one is a russula. Weird white clumps are Abortive Entoloma. Grey ones, I don't know. Last one is a puffball type, I believe.


----------



## morel4ever

Good hunt said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are. New to fall mushroom hunting. Thanks.
> View attachment 11692
> View attachment 11694


Not sure of the ones attached to the tree, but the ones on the ground that look like old white dog poo my buddy calls those Coal Hearts. Cut them open & they have a very slight red tint in the middle. Not sure if they're edible.


----------



## beagleboy

Took the beagle for a walk this afternoon and found hens and chickens.My beagle just found squirrels but she had just as much fun.


----------



## pchunter1231

i am finding tons of honeys right now. They flushed about 2 weeks ago and i thought they were done. I have picked close to 3 5 gallon bucket fulls and still a lot more to be picked. I did find 5 hens yesterday but i was probably a day or 2 late. They had a rusty color on the meat of the mushroom and the other parts looks as if the bugs made their own roads on the rest of it. I am hopeful friday will be good after the rain.


----------



## beagleboy

What is the best way to store hens. I vacuum sealed and froze some, but I am planning on doing some more and was wondering if that would preserve the flavor the best. I know you are supposed to saute chanterelles before freezing. I dried the trumpets and the oysters.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, When you freeze any mushroom you want to remove the moisture and the best way I've found is to saute them down in butter or olive oil. The way you want to do it is watch the pan when the steam stops coming off the mushrooms they are ready, let them cool then freeze. I dry most of my mushrooms and that works well for morels and trumpets but the others I saute. I'm more of a fresh mushroom eater anymore, I look forward to the different mushroom seasons and eat them until I'm sick of them. I Have a nice batch of hens, chestnuts and homemade wine ready for a party this weekend with family and friends, been doing this for years and everybody looks forward to it. We celebrate what the seasons give us! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## sb

I agree, nothing beats staying in touch with Mother Nature by being in the woods (and for me hunting mushrooms).

Enjoy your weekend celebration.


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks trahn, I really like the hens with venison and I want to preserve some for the winter to eat with venison steaks. I have been trying to give away what I haven't been eating myself but a lot of my friends just wanted enough to try them. Right now I am just hunting trees for future years.


----------



## beagleboy

From what I am reading on this forum this is an unusual year for hens. This is the first year I have hunted them and they seem plentiful if you find the right trees. I have found a fair amount of trees lately with multiple ones around it. Is this common in other years.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle it has been a very good year for hens, they like a lot of moisture during the summer months and we got it this year. Think I've never been without a hen for 40 years, but some dry years are harder than most. Hens aren't as temp sensitive as they are moisture and light exposure sensitive. Happy Hunting!


----------



## snowbrdr1220

At my best spot most of the trees with hens all get multiples every year. My other spots I usually only find one at a time though. Found these last week. Went out tonight after work for a fresh one, to make pepperoni mushroom pizza with, and found the small dark brown one in my hand. The same tree had another that had turned to mush and got buggy right next to it, so took that one. 

Been doing everything I can to save them; sauteeing and freezing vaccum sealed, dehydrated and in a jar, marinated and grilled them with italian dressing, and also tried a basil garlic vinigrette. Pickled them in a jar with onion, apple cider viniger, olive oil, brown sugar, salt, parsley, oregano, thyme and red pepper flake. The pickled ones were awesome with some fresh bakery bread, havarti cheese, and dried salumi, like a charcutery board. Been eating on pizza, tossed with pasta, basically eating them with everything! lol


----------



## steelernation

A day late and a dollar short, I hit a nearby forest for an hour of mushroom hunting. Got 3 hens that were a day or so past prime, saw lots of honeys, but almost all were damp and slimy, and some small puffballs that I love to cook, which were perfect. Going to try heading south mid-week to see what WV has in store.


----------



## beagleboy

Found these around a dead stump.


----------



## beagleboy

This one probably won't come up next year, there wasn't much left of the stump.


----------



## Beatnik88

Good hunt said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are. New to fall mushroom hunting. Thanks.
> View attachment 11692
> View attachment 11694


Aborted entalomas on the ground


----------



## Barnacle

Hey everyone. Had a good day today. I picked half of these on my lunch hour (long lunch) the other half on my way home. The pic of the table that is not full is some what I found last week that is still in my fridge. I was afraid they would start rotting if left out in the rain so I couldn't help but pick them all. The majority were from people's front yards. All from one neighborhood. I just started nocking on doors. People were mostly amused that I would actually eat them. Turns out that this neighborhood had some kind of wooly something or other that was affecting the oaks in years past. I wonder if that damaged the trees making them prone to the miatake fungus. The home owner told me that the state "quarantined the trees" at one time. If so I bet that is a researchable condition that could help all of us find some really good hunting areas. The state must have records of areas affected. I love the variations of how these look. The 3rd pic shows what looks like 2 hens but they are connected to each other like one from the same tree yet look like two different hens.
Also I finally started finding king boletes and of all places my own backyard, and my parents front yard ‍♂.


----------



## Barnacle

Ps, that stainless steel table is 10 ft long. So lots of processing to do. I just got a bunch 1/2 gal ball jars. I was thinking of doing some pickling but have never had a pickled shroom does anyone have any killer recipes. I also was going to do some hedge hogs. Snowbrdr1220's and beagles posts had my mouth watering!


----------



## steelernation

Holy. #%[email protected] Heck!

That is almost criminal...in people's yards, to boot. And King's! I'm doing a lot of running around this week, and I can only hope to find 25% of what you got. Fantastic!

There are a lot of pickled hen recipes, but you'd fill 100 1/2 gallon jars with that! I mean, JEEBUS! What a haul!


----------



## trahn008

Very well done Barnacle!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

Yeah, we went out for 2 hours to local gamelands, and have a small bag 1/2 full of honey mushrooms for our efforts. This game is rigged!


----------



## Barnacle

steelernation said:


> Yeah, we went out for 2 hours to local gamelands, and have a small bag 1/2 full of honey mushrooms for our efforts. This game is rigged!


I got the cheat code from trahn008. (Edges!) Thanks trahn.
Had another good lunch hour. The stuff in the middle is from lunch today (-15lbs that I gave away) stuff on right I had in the fridge and took out for the picture. (Couldn't help myself) I'm glad it's getting cold otherwise I don't know how I would be able to store these while I process / sell / give away these. So far I've doled out 80- 100lbs of hens not including these. I still have some out in the wild. Also I found chants (2) & trumpets growing on Sunday while hunting didn't take any as I was in stealth mode. But cool to see. Good luck out there.


----------



## beagleboy

I am still finding some good hens. We are supposed to get a hard freeze here in Snyder county tonight, we had a frost last night. Do you think that will end it.


----------



## beagleboy

Barnacle, that is incredible! You must have really good spots.


----------



## beagleboy

I am still finding some hens but they aren't in very good shape. I found these today while hunting. The first one was at a tree I found one at the beginning of the month.


----------



## steelernation

Barnacle: I'd like to become your friend. Then you can dole out hens to me 

I've spent the last 4 days in WV, and found exactly 0 hens. You truly are living a magical life this fall season. I don't hate you; I just hate the game


----------



## beagleboy

I had the last of my fresh hens for breakfast this morning, I hope I can find a few more. I really like a handful in potatoes, onions, fresh sliced jalapeno peppers in a little olive oil. A great breakfast on a cold, frosty morning. I wonder how bad the withdrawal will be if I don't find anymore. Ha Ha


----------



## steelernation

Ahh, the key is to not find almost any to begin with 

Oh well, I'm complaining about ONLY finding around 25# of hen...what's wrong with ME!


----------



## beagleboy

I found 5 more hens today and all were too far gone. Is anyone in Pa finding good ones yet. I am close to the center of the state in Snyder county. I found one that was really dry and hard but looked perfect. I didn't have my camera today.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle haven't been out looking, been chasing tail. Hunt Like A Beast!


----------



## beagleboy

I have found over 50 trees with hen of the woods, a lot of them I was too late but if what I heard is true I should have a very good year next year. Just in this past week I went to a new area and found seven very large ones around four trees but all were rotten. I did get a couple of squirrels for pot pie.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> I have found over 50 trees with hen of the woods, a lot of them I was too late but if what I heard is true I should have a very good year next year. Just in this past week I went to a new area and found seven very large ones around four trees but all were rotten. I did get a couple of squirrels for pot pie.


Same here, i stopped looking to concentrate on deer. 2 weeks ago i was just still hunting and i found Hens at almost every oak tree on a side of the hill. Sad part is i stayed out of that area from hunting mushrooms so i wouldnt spook the deer before archery season. Lesson learned. I wrote it down in my book of areas i find them so i know where to go next year. Funny when i was hunting them only found 5, not hunting for them found mother loads but to far gone.


----------



## trahn008

Been out chasing tail, stand on the back and mobile, covered alot of ground the last three weeks ran into some old hens but haven't came across any blewits yet (which kind of surprised me). Hunt Like A Beast!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, what you heard is true. Congrats on staying with it and hitting it hard, it will all pay off down the road. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I thawed out a bag of my frozen hens on Friday and they almost tasted as good as fresh, but I wish I hadn't vacuum sealed as many in one container. I had put about what I thought I would need for 3 meals and the ones I didn't use on Friday seemed to get soggy and didn't have as much flavor. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## DoctaGreen

What a Year..... I have pounds of turkey tail, fomes fomentarius, blushing bracket, artist conk, chicken of the woods, hen of the woods, and unfortunately someone picked chaga kinda early. But shit I am good to go. Also going to start making tinctures to sell since I have so much and hate to waste it


----------



## DoctaGreen

First tincture I Started. Prunella Vulgaris , Turkey tail , and Reishi(Ganoderma Tsugae). 100 proof alcohol and I am going to add Glycerin in later extracts. Any input would be nice.


----------



## trahn008

Dr. some mushrooms need a duel extraction and some don't. I skip the glycerin in my tinctures. Good read on the subject. http://www.realmushrooms.com/is-dual-extraction-necessary-for-mushrooms/


----------



## beagleboy

I used the last of my frozen hens this morning. I found if I took them from the freezer and put them right in a hot pan with olive oil they held their texture and flavor just like fresh ones. I still have some dried trumpets and oysters.


----------



## sb

beagleboy . . . You forgot to invite me to breakfast!

I use dried hens (Maitake) occasionally, but don't use frozen hens -- not because of any other reason than I don't have a freezer. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## beagleboy

sb it must have gotten lost in the mail. This is the first year I hunted hens so I didn't really know how to store them but vacuum sealing and freezing worked for me. Next season I am going to dry some like I did the trumpets and oysters. Can't wait for morel season


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, I'm thinkin morels already! LOL.. The time of the year we get a chance to share what we hunted, gathered and foraged with friends and family. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, I'm thinkin morels already! LOL.. The time of the year we get a chance to share what we hunted, gathered and foraged with friends and family. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!


Yes trahn I was thinking about morels while hunting deer this year . During last spring I didn't find a single black morel, so when I found an area with big tulip poplars while hunting I marked it down to return in the spring. I don't know if I will have time to check all the spots, but I am going to try. MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## steelernation

For the last two weeks, I've seen late fall oysters all over the place, but always either in the rain or on a road I couldn't stop on.

Trahn, have you ever had shiitakes fruit in mid-December before? I stopped at a customer's on Sunday the 23rd and her husband gave me over a pound of very fresh shiitakes that he had just cut. In December! Fantastic ones.

Cheers to all.


----------



## pchunter1231

I just saw on a hunting forum that someone picked a hen on 12/22 and had a pic to prove it. Never found any this late but his was in fayette county.


----------



## Gibz

steelernation said:


> For the last two weeks, I've seen late fall oysters all over the place, but always either in the rain or on a road I couldn't stop on.
> 
> Trahn, have you ever had shiitakes fruit in mid-December before? I stopped at a customer's on Sunday the 23rd and her husband gave me over a pound of very fresh shiitakes that he had just cut. In December! Fantastic ones.
> 
> Cheers to all.


Wacky weather. I had 2 degrees one morning at the beginning of the week and 60 at the end of the week. I joked with the wife that we should go out and look for oysters. Now I wish I would have. Oh well, maybe I will see some tomorrow taking the smoke pole for a walk. Happy New Years all.


----------



## trahn008

Steeler, I've never had shiitake that late but I do know of some cold weather strains that will fruit in colder weather. They sure have thick heavy caps when they fruit in the cold. I have three different strains one warm weather and 2 cool weather. The last flush I got from mine was Sept. 30. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Steeler, the Sept 30 flush, big thick and heavy.


----------



## trahn008

pchunter1231 said:


> I just saw on a hunting forum that someone picked a hen on 12/22 and had a pic to prove it. Never found any this late but his was in fayette county.


 PC, I never found one that late, that's cool. Was out flintlock hunting today and got attacked by a swarm of bugs, don't think that ever happened to me before.


----------



## steelernation

Trahn, the ones I was given varied in size, and I don't think any were that large, but some were thick. They are delicious, too!

You still selling dried ones?


----------



## trahn008

Steeler I do, but I don't have any left. I'll keep you in mind come spring. You like them dried whole cap?


----------



## trahn008

Steeler maybe this strain? https://www.fieldforest.net/Shiitake-Snow-Cap-Sawdust-Spawn/productinfo/SSC/ I have growen this strain years ago but never fruited early winter. If you get back asked him what strain would be interesting. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

He had told me the one that fruited was his spring strain. In addition, he's been growing his on maple?!?!

Sure, whole caps. Let me know. All my contact info is still the same. Cheers!


----------



## beagleboy

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy new year. May your mushroom bags and baskets overflow this year!!!!!


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> I hope everyone has a happy and healthy new year. May your mushroom bags and baskets overflow this year!!!!!


Won’t be long now, about 120 days or so. Just enough time to get out scouting & discover new trees!!


----------



## ajack

We've been above freezing for over a week now here near Pittsburgh and looking at 50 tomorrow. Anyone think oysters might be fruiting? I've found tons of late falls, some velvet foots and brickcaps but no real oysters yet this winter.


----------



## steelernation

For the last 3 weeks, I've seen late fall oysters in many places. Definitely keep your eyes open!


----------



## beagleboy

I found these on Jan 2 in Mifflin co. I had just finished the last of my dried oysters.


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> beagleboy . . . You forgot to invite me to breakfast!
> 
> I use dried hens (Maitake) occasionally, but don't use frozen hens -- not because of any other reason than I don't have a freezer.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Ice maybe ???


----------



## ajack

So this year I dried, vacuum sealed and then put in the freezer some hens. Imo, they'll be perfectly preserved for hundreds of years. Still haven't busted any out to see what they're like.

Also, not plurotus ostreatus this weekend in about 3 hours of walking. Found a football size lions mane about 25 feet up and spent about 30 minutes trying to figure out how to harvest it to no avail. Late falls were everywhere but I passed. The taste of them doesn't blend well with IPAs


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Yes trahn I was thinking about morels while hunting deer this year . During last spring I didn't find a single black morel, so when I found an area with big tulip poplars while hunting I marked it down to return in the spring. I don't know if I will have time to check all the spots, but I am going to try. MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


I think it is a disease.... I can’t look at a piece of woods be it in a friends backyard or going 50mph down the road and not try to assess the possibility of mushrooms ..... now I can’t stop thinking about our record setting precipitation last year and what it will do for this year. ?????? What did those lazy mycelium do all summer? Good luck to all...


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> I think it is a disease.... I can’t look at a piece of woods be it in a friends backyard or going 50mph down the road and not try to assess the possibility of mushrooms ..... now I can’t stop thinking about our record setting precipitation last year and what it will do for this year. ?????? What did those lazy mycelium do all summer? Good luck to all...


It's the same with me. I took my muzzleloader for a walk today and spent more time looking at the top of the trees than looking for deer. Those seed pods on tulip poplars really stand out at this time of year, making it easy to spot poplars at a long distance.


----------



## trahn008

Bump


----------

